# Neoprene cover / sleeve



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking for same thing.........anyone ??


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neo will not be very durable with banging around, rips and snags.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Neo will also absorb and hold water against your board encouraging rust and possible delam is you have any major nicks/gouges. Plus your edges will probably make quick work of the neo unless they're park sharp.


----------

